# 10 nigerians due around Feb 3rd on barn camera



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I have 10 senior does due around Feb 3rd. TX Twincreeks SEM Fire N Ice has been having some contractions & is in a kidding pen with my barn cam focused on her. Hopefully she kids today. You can watch at:
www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=pelicanacres


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy kidding! :thumbup:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Exciting!! :stars:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

She's a big girl  
Hope I get to see the birth!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll be watching  Good luck!! :thumb:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Fire N Ice is getting some fresh air & excersize...she'll be back in the kidding pen in about an hour or so.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

ok I was just wondering why I was staring at poop lol


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

^ lol same here. Glad she's getting some fresh air.
|


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

Did Fire N Ice have her kids? Tonight when I checked in I didn't see her, but there were a couple of other goats in there.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

nope & she still had her ligs. She is back with other goats until her ligs are both gone. It sure was weird that she was having a few contractions the other day but they weren't strong or lasting long so I'm not too worried.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is exciting...I agree... happy kidding.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

wow you're going to be busy!! Hope all goes well!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Everyone has ligaments and better keep them. I have to go to work now, hubby will be home around 3:30 so no babies better pop out in between. If anyone happens to see anything happening though, call my hubby's cell phone 1-218-969-3858 and then he can call his parents who are our neighbors to check on things.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They all look so happy and healthy Karen. :thumb:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Kylee! We try our best to keep them that way  Btw...I get to at least see my Oopsie on Shannon's barn camera once in a while lol! She looks so healthy & beautiful--can't thank you enough! Was wishing I had gotten more from you instead of getting a few new juniors from down south.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

YAY!!!!! I see 1, missed if she said boy or girl...think another one is coming


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Awww so cute :greengrin:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Good job on baby 2 Goat Mommy!!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Woo hoo #3!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm sooo having baby envy!!
I love baby #1 all nosey and hungry and butting into all the business, must be a girl


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes, you are right...the flashy black & white with blue eyes is a doe. One of the darker black is a brown eyed doe and the other dark one is a blue eyed buckling  Can't believe she had 3 in there!!! These kids are sired by *B Old Mountain Farm Black Tulip *S


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are adorable! Wish I had tuned in sooner! Mama seems very content on cleaning! Congrats!!!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

That is so cool, every time someone posts barn cam stuff I go and look and never see anything - i just clicked on your link w/o reading the posts and saw momma with 3 new babies! My kids are now excited for our own babies-to-be


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Is that Fire N Ice that just kidded? Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

looks like I was too late....  glad it went smoothly! and they are sooo cute!!!!!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Lost Prairie said:


> Is that Fire N Ice that just kidded? Very cute! Congrats!


Nope that was Suri.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

AW! A cam with three very new babies is such fun! Only three and a half weeks (+/- a few days) until my first! Now I can't wait! ....Not to mention that I can't wait for these next two weeks to be over anyways considering I'll be working non-stop with no days off. Stupid Valentine's Day! Lol.


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow went to video thinking I was gonna see a momma goat and got a surpize they even look wet still so stinking cute


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Well the next girl who is on cam now looks very agitated and ready to go soon.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I think we have imminent kids on cam if anyone doesn't want to miss it.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

KID ONE! Big kid, had some help. Alive and energetic so far! Looks a lot like mamma.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Kid Two! Looks like mom as well. Just popped out.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

2 doelings! One is black & white, one is a deep rich black/brown buckskin! 
8 more senior does left to kid. Could be another kidding or two later today so stay tuned!!


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

:leap: :clap: 

Missed the first doe but saw this last one!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

opened up the window... saw a cute baby for a few minutes and then you took it away! 
M.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Swiss Miss is in the pen now...she should be next up to kid. I have to keep a close eye on the ones that are about to kid.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Barn Cam's totally make my day


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

SandStoneStable Farm said:


> Barn Cam's totally make my day


Ha me too!! I love watching.

I watched the 3 being born this am and OMG they are adorable! Congrats!!!! I'm now watching you're other one  Hope all goes well!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh so cute! Missed the kidding but maybe will catch the next.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks like it won't be long


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like she's starting to push! Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

that is what I was thinking too


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

Come on Swiss Miss!! Drop those babies  
Thank you for letting us be a part of the delivery!! I love these cameras


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

you know when they start screaming and pushing it's a coming


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

Here they come!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Here come the babies!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

I see moonspots!!!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Yay!!!


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

omggg how adorable!!! Good job mama!
Maybe one more??


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

what a lovely baby!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Omg how adorable!!!!! I'm in love with it    She looks like she's trying to push again :leap:


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

wow that was a little scary there for a moment! Glad the goatie made it!! Good job! They are sooooo cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I saw this one!!! :stars: they are sooo cute!!!


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

So cool fo watch!! Thanks for the livestream. Anxious to hear if boys/ girls!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

You think she's done?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

looks like she could have 1 more still in there..... :scratch:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Missed those also! Very cute!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree. She still looks a little wide.


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

I was able to see these!!! How exciting!!! I love that I get to watch these because I have no clue when any of mine will kid, :ROFL: 
:stars: Congratulations!!!


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

I stepped away.. so she just had the 2? They are adorable


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We were watching the super bowl, commercial came on and I had to check to see what was up, and she was getting ready to push the first baby out! Such adorable little ones! We missed seeing the triplets born <but did get to see them minutes later>, so needless to say this was thrilling since my two daughters got to watch, makes us all a little more anxious for our own babies to be born!


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

So who is up next?


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Swiss Miss = twin does! One very very flashy beautiful keeper and the second has more white on her but appears to have a few tiny moonspots. I'll get pics up of all the kids tomorrow when they are all dry & a little steadier on their feet. 
Today made 6 doelings/1 buckling from 3 moms! 7 more moms to go..think I'm safe for tonight but tomorrow may be another busy one. I think Paige will be next up--she has some discharge and is really getting loose in the ligaments.


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

:leap: Congratulations! What an awesome day. I can't wait to see the pictures! I hope tomorrow is just as great!! Yayyy goaties :


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are GORGEOUS!! Congrats Karen!! :stars:


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow, congrats!!!! Darn it, I missed them all. 

Hmmmm, I suppose you would probably notice if I tried to sneak away with that little moonspotted buckskin doeling, right? :drool: :drool: :drool:  

Tracy


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

lol..I wouldn't be thrilled to find them missing


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Iridessa's twins does born yesterday


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Swiss Miss's twin does born yesterday


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Suri's triplets...1 blue eyes/moonspoted doe & buck, 1 black & white brown eyed doe


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

AH! :leap: :leap: I can hardly contain myself. I WANT THEM ALL! They are adorable. Congratulations! :clap:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Moonspotted/blue eyed buck for sale out of Suri, the lighter colored doe of swiss miss's is reserved, the flashy buckskin out of Iridessa is for sale, might part with the black/white brown eyed doe of Suri/Black Tulip but need to see what else I get for kids from my other 7 does first before deciding


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww!!!! How adorable  I saw Swiss Miss kid, but that's it.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

SO cute! Look at those spots!!   Congrats on all the girls !! :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

they are soo cute!! I also only saw Swiss Miss....


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

Anymore babies today??


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

nothing today..doesn't look like anything for tonight either--yay I can sleep! However, I am so ready to see the rest of these kids & can't wait for their arrivals! 7 does to go!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Keep us posted!! Can't wait to see more babies! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

she is breathing heavy and lots of yelling!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

she's pushing!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Babies are coming! BTW the doe has the cutest face marking!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Kids out


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

awww. SUCH A PRETTY BABY!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

one kid!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She looks like she started pushing again.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

HERE COMES NUMBER TWO


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

two kids!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Kid number 2 is out!!! I bet the doe has one more in there. She still looks pretty big.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Now baby number two.  so beautiful! Off to anatamy lab. blah. Wish i could stay and watch all day! Congrats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

kid #2


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

wonder what they are? they sure are cute!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

2 more does from Paige! My kid count equals 8 girls/1 boy in the past few days! Tinker & Mia may also kid today!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:stars: Congrats on the 2 cute doe kids!!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I saw on a moonspot on one..will get a better look when they are dried off


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

congrats!!! :stars: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Tinker is in the kidding pen now...Mia looks close also!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

You are one busy goat mom!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd be pulling my hair out, lol :hair: Cute kiddo's though =)


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Tinker = contractions now!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She looks like she's pushing! :clap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Kid #1 is out :clap:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Had trouble, I hope the kiddo is ok!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Yay!! The baby moved!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Anna said:


> Yay!! The baby moved!


 :thumb: Was worried there. ray:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

^^


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Was it breech? What a cutie!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

it looked like it.... what a pretty baby!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

yes it was breach and seamed big and stuck for a little there.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

^^ me too, that was a scary one to watch. Back feet first. So happy the kid seems to be ok :applaud: :applaud:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh man...just missed it!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Isn't it just amazing how fast the little boogers are up and going looking for food??


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She had a hard time with that one. It looked like the kids head got stuck. Glad everyone is okay!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

That was amazing to watch. I am a little worried about my own does - i have 6 due to deliver, 3 are FF, one is only on her second pregnancy, had a huge baby for her first time and lost it..................and then my other two had triplets and quads last time no problem, I don't anticipate any difficulties with them, but i am worried about the rest, so it was good to see what to do if there are problems.

btw Karen, you are a very busy woman - i was on earlier and saw the one doe deliver twins, and then hopped on again to see how the babies were doing and saw you delivering another one. Hopefully you will get a rest soon!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Think Mia is going to kid tonight too so keep tuned  
Tinker just delivered a beautiful buckskin moonspotted buck--brown eyes though. He was breech but we got him out alright. They always seem to have gunk in their airways when they are born that way..it doesn't get naturally pushed out like a normal delivery. He was trying to get air so I kept swinging him & using the booger sucker---he's all good now though


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:stars: Congrats! I'll keep your cam running...hopefully I can catch the next one!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!! Now we need pics! :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

^Agreed!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats!  

yes, they always get gunk in their lungs when born that way because the the cord is compressed and then they go to breath and are still inside. Plus, with the doe pushing, it actually pushes the junk into their lungs. I usually just grab by the back legs and pull fairly hard when they are like that because the quicker they are out the better.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

I just gotta say the triplets on the cam now are cracking me up bouncing all over poor momma. LOL. So precious!


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

Ah mannn I missed all the deliveries today  So what's your total for today? 
Did Mia already deliver? Or is she next? 

Congratulations btw!!!!!!! YAYYYY for babies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats on the :kidblue: glad all is well! :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Her other doe, Mia, kidded with a doe in the early morning.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Missed that one! 

Congrats on Mia's doe kid!! :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats on the :kidred: Who's in the stall now?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

she said on MS that that is Dollie.


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

I am watching Dollie-I saw a few contractions, will she kid today?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep looks like she will kid very soon. :leap:


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

I live on a mountain and no internet is available, so I am at our shop and will be till 4, she better kid by then! AND NOT at lunch dangit lolol!


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

*SQUEAL* She is kidding !!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She's pushing!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

good contractions now!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

We have limited internet where I am, so I can only check in occasionally.  Please please please keep me updated on when she starts kidding!!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Look's like she's close :leap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I love that they're holding the camera! :thumb:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Has she started?


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor girl, she's trying! Never misses a chew tho does she lol


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Any babies?


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

She jus stood and is still pushing-


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

Hubbys gonna make me leave & get lunch-knew it


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

is everyone elses picture not quite clear? It is always a bit fuzzy for me watching marestare. You?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Contractions!!!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

And yes, it is kinda fuzzy. :/


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's fuzzy for me too, but it's not awful. I like that the camera is being moved around to show the different details 

BTW, she's working on getting that bubble out!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

darn on the fuzzy but good its not just me.


----------



## taelir (Nov 29, 2011)

yep, a little fuzzy over here too but sure do like that we're close enough to see what's going on 

so glad I tuned in just now!! push, mama, push!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Aww, man, I have to go put up fence and I'm gonna miss her kidding...


----------



## taelir (Nov 29, 2011)

we've got a bubble!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

The bubble is out!!!! :clap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I see feet!


----------



## taelir (Nov 29, 2011)

baby!!!!!!!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

:clap: It's out!


----------



## taelir (Nov 29, 2011)

:leap: I take that back....here comes #2!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

another sticking out. 
hind feet?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Baby #2 is out! It looks like it was breech.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

#2 was breech but out and moving now


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

:? Backword's?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

iddybit acres said:


> :? Backword's?


yes back feet first. but correct side up. it is generally considered the second most common and easy kidding position.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Aww I just missed it!  Congrats on the babies though! :stars: boys or girls?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Adorable! Cou clair and a buckskin??


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

Gah-I am watching still and am smiling because the babies leap and bounce all over the place! So sweet! And I see how the mothers recognize their own kids, and I have even seen the kids chasing each other away from their designated mommas!!!!! Simply adorable! Thanks for this cam, it just makes my day!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats! I finally caught one of your girls births! Very interesting! I'd never seen one born backwards before so it was very cool and looked to go very smoothly!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!!! Missed this one but glad to here it went well!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Karen, I was just watching the cam and saw you go in to feed the new mama! LOL She's eating away!


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Is two a buck or doe? Beautiful baby!!!


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

And now a 1 so I guess she has both so far! :thumb:


----------

